#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Frage bzgl. Blutwerten (Fsh, LH und Testosteron) >

## Anonymisiert

Hi,   
ich war jetzt wieder beim Urologen, da ich eine angeborene  Penisdeviation habe, die ich gerne korrigieren lassen würde. Jetzt ist  ihm beim Untersuchen aufgefallen, dass der eine mir verbliebene Hoden zu  klein ist und er meinte, es würde vermutlich was nicht stimmen. Ein  Bluttest wurde angeordnet und direkt durchgeführt.   
Der Arzt rief mich dann an und meinte, dass die Blutwerte nicht gut  aussehen und er mich mit allem in die Uni-Klinik Köln schicken will.   
Nun bin ich ein wenig verunsichert, was die Blutwerte für mich genau  bedeuten, hat hier vielleicht jemand Ahnung, worauf ich mich gefasst  machen muss?   
freie Androgenindex: (Norm) 45-75 (Bei mir) 61,9  
FSH: (Norm) 1,512,4 (Bei mir) 21,3  
LH: (Norm) 1,78,6 (Bei mir) 10,1  
Sexualhormonbindendes Globulin: (Norm) 1080 (Bei mir) 13,9  
Testosteron: (Norm) 9,927,8 (Bei mir) 8,6   
Mein Arzt meinte, dass irgendwann wohl eine Hormontherapie anstehen sollte.   
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen und das schnell behandeln lassen?   
Vielen Dank, Erlang

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Erlang, 
wie ist in der Uni Köln mit Dir verfahren worden? Bekommst Du jetzt eine Testosterontherapie oder bestand/besteht noch Kinderwunsch? 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Erlang

Hi, 
also die Penisdeviation soll im März korrigiert werden. Eine Testosterontherapie soll danach beginnen (besprechen wir nochmal zum OP-Termin), danach sollte es mir theoretisch besser gehen (Depressionen, Lustlosigkeit, Müdigkeit), macht aber vermutlich die vermutlich jetzt schon schlechte Spermaqualität (ein Spermiogramm muss noch gemacht werden, ich habe allerdings nur noch einen Hoden) noch schlechter. Kinderwunsch besteht aber. Das drückt natürlich wieder die Stimmung, aber vielleicht ist das Sperma ja ganz ok. Muss man mal abwarten. 
Viele Grüße, Erlang.

----------

